# Black GS tempermant question



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

I am curious what people have experienced with different colors of GS. I know whites are known to be more difficult for whatever reasons but what about black ones? There is a black one (1 yr/female) that needs to be rescued that I am considering. Thoughts?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Go and meet the dog if you're interested. Temperament is not decided by the color of the dog.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha you're going to get the white owners' panties in a twist! :laugh: 

I'll go with what the poster above me said.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There are no temperament, or health, issues associated with any of the colors of GSDs. Not black, white, or anything else.

Temperament and health issues can arise from breeding that is over focused on one particular thing at the expense of others, which does occur with some breeders who are breeding specifically for one color (or coat type or angulation or anything else). But when that happens it has nothing to do with the color itself, but rather with unbalanced breeding.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

chelle said:


> Haha you're going to get the white owners' panties in a twist! :laugh:
> 
> I'll go with what the poster above me said.



OPPS! :x , for whatever reason the whites are never pulled from Animal Control and we have to reach out to Echo. I personally think they are beautiful. But the same happens to the black ones. My thoughts are perhaps because they are not mainstream colors. I have only owned or rescued Black & Tans or Sables so far.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Chris Wild said:


> There are no temperament, or health, issues associated with any of the colors of GSDs. Not black, white, or anything else.
> 
> Temperament and health issues can arise from breeding that is over focused on one particular thing at the expense of others, which does occur with some breeders who are breeding specifically for one color (or coat type or angulation or anything else). But when that happens it has nothing to do with the color itself, but rather with unbalanced breeding.



I know it has to do with breeding. I do not know much about breeding or how you get a black one, compared to a white one. I know recessive genes play a part. I had "heard" that black have less issues due to breeding but was not sure how people come that conclusion. I will be honest I have NEVER seen a black GS and I have been doing rescue of GS for the past 15 years. We just had a white come in it AC, she sat there forever needing rescue until Echo finally took her. I just do not understand the for lack of a better word "prejudice" of these colors. I do plan to go meet her.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The only thing I've ever heard about any particular color, is that sables are more likely to regurgitate food for their pups. It was a study I read long ago.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i agree with everyone else. in general black GSDs have working lines which tend to have a higher energy and prey drive....however-that's not really a temperment problem. its definately dog to dog and breeder to breeder


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

JennaMae said:


> OPPS! :x , for whatever reason the whites are never pulled from Animal Control and we have to reach out to Echo. I personally think they are beautiful. But the same happens to the black ones. My thoughts are perhaps because they are not mainstream colors. I have only owned or rescued Black & Tans or Sables so far.


Black animals in general are usually the last to be adopted. It's called Black Dog (or Cat) syndrome. Temperament has nothing to do with it however, it's just a general color preference of the public. I personally don't get it because I love black animals.

I would assume the reason why whites are pulled less is because many people want the "classic" look but everyone has their color preference.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is her picture. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...na-mae-picture10935-black-gs-girl-1-year.html


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've heard the same about black cats/dogs harder to adopt for some reason.

Must be why I have 4 black cats LOL..and my dogs always tend to be darker/alot of black..I am attracted to black when it comes to cats /dogs

Never heard the temp/health thing about them..

She looks so sad Hope you spring her


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

gsdraven said:


> Black animals in general are usually the last to be adopted. It's called Black Dog (or Cat) syndrome. Temperament has nothing to do with it however, it's just a general color preference of the public. I personally don't get it because I love black animals.
> 
> I would assume the reason why whites are pulled less is because many people want the "classic" look but everyone has their color preference.



yes, I know all about the black dog syndrome. Especially with labs. I just did not think about it with GS because they are such awesome dogs in general. GS are usually scooped up pretty fast out of animal control here. There is also puppy. I think sable. I have to go back and look at her. But she has been there much longer than I expected too.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Also, usually there is so much chatter when we post a picture of the black and tans ones. So many ooooohhhs and aaaahhs. This one has so little sharing and discussion it really bothers me. I think black ones look stunning in the photos I have seen. Like I said I am going to have to go take her out and meet her.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I've heard the same about black cats/dogs harder to adopt for some reason.
> 
> Must be why I have 4 black cats LOL..and my dogs always tend to be darker/alot of black..I am attracted to black when it comes to cats /dogs
> 
> ...



She is breaking my heart in that picture and like I said the lack of discussion about her amongst our local GS rescues. People are just skipping over her. I will be honest it really bothers me. The rescue I am with is bursting at the seams with 15 GS right now. Even they do not want to pull her. If I keep her here of course they do not care.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I've heard the same about black cats/dogs harder to adopt for some reason.


Apparently, they've done studies on this and concluded that black animals are harder for the average person to read; their faces are not as expressive, and when people can't read a dog, they feel uneasy, or at least they aren't as likely to feel a connection.

I've always had at least one black cat in my household, and probably always will. Whenever I feel I need another cat, I go to the shelter and look specifically for a black one. I've never been disappointed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it could be as well, most people want that rin tin tin dog, black/tan,,"off" colors don't seem to attract alot of joe public looking for a gsd. 

With the sables becoming 'popular', I think you'll see people wanting THEM over a black dog..

Me personally, give me a black dog any day of the week, like I said,something about them draws me to them..


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Freestep said:


> Apparently, they've done studies on this and concluded that black animals are harder for the average person to read; their faces are not as expressive, and when people can't read a dog, they feel uneasy, or at least they aren't as likely to feel a connection.
> 
> I've always had at least one black cat in my household, and probably always will. Whenever I feel I need another cat, I go to the shelter and look specifically for a black one. I've never been disappointed.



I would think for home security that is a good thing. It sure would keep people away from my home. I know my black and tan really intimidates people.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Black animals in general are usually the last to be adopted. It's called Black Dog (or Cat) syndrome.


That is so weird. I love black coats on animals. White coats...eh, not so much.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Apparently, they've done studies on this and concluded that black animals are harder for the average person to read; their faces are not as expressive, and when people can't read a dog, they feel uneasy, or at least they aren't as likely to feel a connection.


I've read this too and seeing how a lot of dogs are first seen by way of pictures on the internet it makes it every more difficult. It's not easy to get a good picture of a dog that's all black. (or cat) We have a black cat and most of the time when I take her picture it looks like two eyes in a black blob. 

Also, some people don't realize GSD's can be black so they may dismiss the breed identification and assume it's a mix.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

100% , colour affects temperament ONLY when it becomes a priority to the exclusion of other things. 

Whites deny themselves use of a greater gene pool to increase the averages of more or only white pups.

Those interested in black and reds , will not go to using sables and will not reward sables at major shows . We have seen this at BSZS , thereby narrowing a gene pool.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

freestep I thought it was very interesting what you said about the sable female regurgitating her food for the pups.
I had a sable female that would do that when she heard the pups - predigested , enzyme rich .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Also, some people don't realize GSD's can be black so they may dismiss the breed identification and assume it's a mix.


So true. I have friends that adopted what, to me, is obviously a purebred black German Shepherd but they insist it's a lab mix because of the color. Looks NOTHING like a lab.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love black GSDs, they are my absolute favorite and I own 2 of them. 

I will always have a black GSD in my life. :wub:

I like black dogs in general (and black/white), Dobermans, black Great Danes, Dalmatians, Border Collies, black/white Pomeranians and black/white Papillons.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Blacks are my FAVORITE! (As evidenced by my user name. LOL) I also will only get black cats.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, we have had mostly sables and a few bicolors over the last 25 years. Last year we got 2 WGSL black and reds and then we got a solid black working line male. I hate to say it, but the solid black male is my husband's favorite dog ever and he has had some stupendous dogs over the years. While he would never buy a dog based on color, he is a black dog convert LOL. 
Personally, the black and red coloring traditionally seen in the showlines is our least favorite, sables have always been the first choice around here. I won't ever get another Highline dog and all the other colors are fine with me. 
I have always had a black cat in my house, and are drawn to them every time I go by an adoption thing. 
I would take that black GSD girl in a second if I had the room!

Annette


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

bocron said:


> Personally, the black and red coloring traditionally seen in the showlines is our least favorite, sables have always been the first choice around here.


Sable has always been my favorite! I like all the colors, but favor a lot of dark, black pigment--too much tan/red is not as appealing to my eye, which is why I find a lineup of showline dogs boring... an endless sea of cookie-cutter black and red. But I suppose I'd be bored with a sea of black dogs as well. I like to see ALL colors, a good variety.

I wouldn't choose a dog on the basis of color, however. I got lucky with Vinca, she just happens to be a dark sable, which is my favorite!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I think the rarity of blacks I'm rescues is due to the recessiveness ofthe gene, and that as far as I am aware are only working lines. As an owner of a black gsd, I almost never see them around and I would notice, and have people outright tell me I'm wrong "that's not a full blood gsd"


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Black is seen in ASL as well.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Black is very common in working lines. But it is also not at all rare in American lines. And can occasionally.. though very, very rarely... be found in German show lines. There is a breeder out on the west coast specializing in black dogs from German show line backgrounds. So it is not at all restricted to certain bloodlines and one can't automatically assume the heritage of a GSD based just on it being black.

Beyond the whole black dog syndrome thing, the general population just doesn't know GSDs come in black. So even if looking for a GSD, if they come across one in rescue they are 99% of the time going to assume it is a mix no matter how many times they are told it's purebred. To the general public, GSDs only come in one color, saddle marked black and tan, and therefore they just aren't all that interested in other colors much of the time, even if they are aware other colors exist. So anything that doesn't fit their color expectation isn't going to be as attractive to them when they're looking for a dog.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I stand corrected then  All the ones I've personally seen work working lines. I have seen one that has a strange build to it. I think it would not be judged to conform well, but have no idea as to the bloodlines of that dog


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Beyond the whole black dog syndrome thing, the general population just doesn't know GSDs come in black. So even if looking for a GSD, if they come across one in rescue they are 99% of the time going to assume it is a mix no matter how many times they are told it's purebred. To the general public, GSDs only come in one color, saddle marked black and tan, and therefore they just aren't all that interested in other colors much of the time, even if they are aware other colors exist. So anything that doesn't fit their color expectation isn't going to be as attractive to them when they're looking for a dog.


Exactly. 

Even some GSD owners do not know that GSDs come in different colors. :crazy:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> the general population just doesn't know GSDs come in black.


Too true! Whenever people come out here they just love the 2 WGSL dogs we have, then they see the solid black male and ask what kind of dog he is LOL. We tell them he is a GSD, they say "purebred?", we say, yep.
We have had more than one person argue back that they DO NOT come in black so we should probably get our money back as we got ripped off :headbang:.
Oh, and the sables are obviously part wolf ,

Annette


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Another rescue in Iowa has expressed interest in her. They always come to Chicago for dogs. I have to wonder if they do not have dogs to rescue in Iowa. At any rate I am glad she is safe. I probably will not go see her since they want her. Although I was considering her to keep. I may still go look. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, and the sables are obviously part wolf ,

Annette[/QUOTE]

I chuckled to my self when I read that. I cannot tell you how many times people have actually looked disappointed when I told them that my sable was a purebred German Shepherd.


----------



## UNCMan (Jul 12, 2011)

I love a Black GSD! I lost Sam in 2009. He was a beautiful black GSD! One of the best dogs I've ever had. He was very intimidating looking and that caused issues when it came time to introduce him to people. Lol. It did not take long for him to win them over...he was a sucker for a scratch behind the ear!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I may be biased, because I have a black GSD.LOL. But he is my baby!I love black animals: Black dogs, black cats, black horses. Yes, its sad, but true, black animals, mostly black dogs and cats are hard to adopt out. I would be walking Tanner and people would not know he is a GSD. They would be surprised that he is as they didn't know GSDs came in black. Color has NOTHING to do with temperament. 

Tanner looks scary, but is a total LOVE BUG!

On Halloween, my shelter will not adopt out black cats(i think black dogs too) because there are whackos out there.


----------

